# Piute 2-22



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

With the recent news that Piute had a fishable amount of open water, I couldn't resist the long drive to get my tube wet for the first time this year.

Driving in, I was compelled to pull over at a couple of spots on the Sevier River in Marysvale Canyon. A little brown was all I pull in before I forced myself to continue driving.

Eventually, I reached Piute and got my gear ready for the float. While preparing, a couple of guys from another forum (Utah Fishing Talk) rolled up. As I shoved off, they got themselves set up.

There was a fair amount of open water, but the ice still covered most of the lake.



















A night crawler bounced along the bottom from my spinning rod while I dragged a black cone headed bugger with a chironomid dropper on my 5wt (sinking line). After quite a bit of kicking, I got the hard hit and brought in a chubby 16 inch rainbow.

The fish fought well and was nice and fat, but the fins were nubby and the tail was a bit scabby. Another fish that looked similar also found my bugger a little while later.

The breeze decided to turn on and it was time to get back to shore. The 2 UFT guys had the same idea. They apparently didn't even get a bite, so I'm glad I got the two that I did, even though they were ugly.

The guys talked me into trying a different spot further south on the lake, where we would keep trying while getting the shore lunch ready. It was there that I was introduced to some "soul food" of the region: dutch oven mutton. Wow, I've missed out! We ate until we couldn't and I somehow got 2 more fish on the lazy rig (worm on the bottom) while jaw jacking with good company.

After all was said and done, I caught my limit, but it was pretty slow going. The other guys never got a bump, but it was good to see them and get in on that shore lunch.










I can't wait until my central areas thaw out! It was nice to get back on the tube.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You just brought a smile to my face!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, good to hear you were able to get back out on your tube! Thanks for the report. 

I was also excited to hear the news of open water at Piute. I'll probably go check it out within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see there some open water coming.looking forward to getting the tube out and hitting a couple new areas this summer if I can find them. Nice pic and great report those are soem nicew fish there.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice man. Good work on the limit. I'll be there in under 2 weeks.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good for you LOAH !! Another *'spring is coming'* report !!! -/|\-

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report, I'm feeling springtime coming


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Heck with the fishing..... Tell us more about the sheep meat! There is not much better than a properly prepared piece of lamb/wether. Also, looks like a nice day of catching and fishing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Packout said:


> Heck with the fishing..... Tell us more about the sheep meat! There is not much better than a properly prepared piece of lamb/*wether*. Also, looks like a nice day of catching and fishing.


You wouldn't catch me eat'in no old wether !! A relative from the old country used to cook it up for us....he claimed it was a delicacy. _/O


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

It's always exciting to get out for the first time and cast instead of sit on a bucket and drop isn't it. Not much longer and the rest will be non ice fishable......


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

45- You missed the "properly prepared" part and I never said old. haha It is some great stuff, when a guy knows what he is doing. But I have been enjoying the fresh, bone-less trout fillets from Deer Creek the past couple weeks. You probably wouldn't like those either. haha

LOAH- You have any women hollering at you near the Charleston Bridge recently??


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...No more than usual I suppose.  

:wink: 

Did you give me a shout the other day?

Yes, that was some good eats. It won't be the last time I do that. Next time I'll bring some bread to sop up the grease with...I hear that's proper mutton etiquette.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

I have never fished that lake...im not the biggest fan of ugly rainbows though.


----------

